# Most used garden tool



## tbow388 (Apr 15, 2013)

What is your most used garden tool?

Mine is this handy dandy cultivator rake.







This one was my wife's grandfathers so I am very protective of it.


----------



## ancy (Apr 15, 2013)

*The wife and kids!*

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 15, 2013)

The New Holland tractor and whatever is hooked to it.:msp_smile:


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 15, 2013)

Del, I will see if I can find a name. I just say its "grandpa Toye's rake"

Much newer than the hoe I have from him!! I will get a pic of that sometime. It is home made.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

1. *Garden Hose* Gllmour made by Bosch

2. Dewit bed rake

3. Green Thumb spading fork. Austrian made wood handle double as shingle remover. Hey all my tools double as something. Most Martial art weapons evolved out of some sort of hand powered farm implements as that was all a peasant was allowed to own. How far have we come with that?

2. English compost fork 

3. Dewit Long handled hoe save your back this one.


----------



## JHctRednek (Apr 16, 2013)

Suffle hoe, Hula hoe, weed hoe, hoop hoe

Everybody calls it something different, I don't know what you guys call it but its basically a flat steel "hoop" with a handle to weed, cuts the roots of the weeds off just below the surface. 

I hate weeding and its worth its wait in gold to me


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

You experienced ones might know about layering and double digging, the importance of soil structure and tilth. You may know of this tool also. It's a broadfork. No pun intended that's my sister Ursula powering that sucker. Don't call her a broad.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 16, 2013)

If they are four foot across why not throw a 2" x 12" across to work off? I want to see some pictures of carrots/yams grown in a season as long as yall in GA in beds that deep.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a quality garden hose reel cart?


----------



## slinger (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had this one for about 10 years. http://http://www.gemplers.com/product/151025/Garden-Hose-Reel-Wagon-Commercial-duty-Steel. Kinda pricy and a little clumsy to move but it is stout:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## slinger (Apr 17, 2013)

I use my Kentucky high wheel walking cultivator all summer long.


----------



## Sagetown (May 1, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> What is your most used garden tool?
> 
> Mine is this handy dandy cultivator rake.
> 
> ...



My Back. It's always complaining.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 1, 2013)

I'm pretty much alergic to hand tools! lol They are waaaaaaaay too much work and time consumeing for me... I don't have any weeds in my gardens to speak of, so no handtools to keep them out! I got all of that i wanted when i was a kid! BEFORE i learned to deal with them!

SO, i'd have to say this,






is my most useful gardening tool

I bought it new in 1986 for $5,200.00 bucks and other than maintance, it's cost me about nothing to own since then! What a bargin, as i think it will last until i can't look over the dirt i till! Best part is, i've probably made over $5200 with it mowing grass and tilling gardens!

BTW, that's a Howard Rotavator on the back and it cost me nothing but the $1,500 i paid for it back in about 1986 or so? It's also paid for itself and what a fantastic job it does!!






SR


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm pretty much alergic to hand tools! lol They are waaaaaaaay too much work and time consumeing for me... I don't have any weeds in my gardens to speak of, so no handtools to keep them out! I got all of that i wanted when i was a kid! BEFORE i learned to deal with them!
> 
> SO, i'd have to say this,
> 
> ...


good looking dirt. wouldn't couldn't do without my landpride tiller.i'm withya on those [email protected]#$n hand tools.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbow388 (May 1, 2013)

Dang Gurly men and their tractors!!!!! (I hope to have one some day)


----------

